# Stop Off - Enroute to Interlaken



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We are in throws of planning our 2010 holiday in May.
We'll be overnighting in Calais on the Friday night in order to set off around 06:00am on Saturday morning. enroute to Interlaken via Namur, Luxembourg for the obligatory fuel stop, then down to Metz, then hopefully overnighting at Strasbourg.

My only concern is that it may be a litte ambitous in trying to do the 412 miles to Strasbourg in one go (with meal breaks).

Any idea's


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

When we did the same journey a couple of years ago we used Camping Bertrix in southern Belgium. I think it was a Camping Cheque site.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stops en route to Interlaken*

 Ciao, any ideas? you ask. Quite a few.
Between Metz and Strasbourg - St Avold. 
Metz itself.
Also plenty of aires/sites in Luxembourg.
But I don't think you should have much of a problem doing Calais - Strasbourg in a day. Have frequently done Calais - Obernai (another idea)
in a long day, even in winter.
saluti,
eddied


----------

